# Target has the best outdoor Halloween decor I've seen!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Anyone who has been to Target has seen the awesome things they have.
The Edgar And Ellen Halloween section is GREAT.
Everything matches, style-wise (orange and black), so you don't have a white-trash looking set-up lmao!
It's very classic, gothic (in a good way) looking stuff!
We bought like 75 bucks worth and now we might go back and buy the gates and possibly a tree lmao.
Even my mom was like "okay I'll admit it, this stuff is very cool"! 

So if you're looking for some sickkkkkkkkk things, check out the Edgar And Ellen HUGE Halloween section in Target! 

PS. If you go looking online, it all looks lame. I just checked and was hoping for awesome pictures, but they're just basic pictures and they're not cool at all lol. In person it all looks great and I'm sure it'll look even better on Halloween with the spider webs and fog!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, they have a great section of stuff.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Agreed. Hubby and I were really impressed with their selection of unique things that you don't see everywhere else. We're taking my sister and niece there tomorrow


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I also think Target's animated props are of better quality for the same prices. They really have thier suff together.


----------

